# Sponge Jeans, where to get them?



## Ciaraella (26 Nov 2007)

Does anyone know if Sponge Jeans are available anywhere in the Dublin area? They used to available in several shops but haven't seen them in the last couple of years and desperate to find them!


----------



## ci1 (26 Nov 2007)

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (26 Nov 2007)

ci1 said:


> [broken link removed]





> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](C)            2000-5. Route 66, Unit 5, Georges Court, Waterford,[/FONT]


_Dublin _area?


----------



## z105 (26 Nov 2007)

Would they not hold a lot of water ?


----------



## PM1234 (26 Nov 2007)

Have you tried (Miss?) Moneypenny on Liffey St? They stocked them at one stage.  Might be worth giving them a call first.


----------



## ci1 (27 Nov 2007)

Ciaraella...Route 66 in Waterfrod will post to you if you know what sizes you are looking for, they'll add on a couple of euro postage if you have no joy in Dublin!!!


----------



## Ciaraella (27 Nov 2007)

Thanks all! 
Thanks ci1, i'll give Route 66 a call, i tried Miss Moneypenny but i think they've stopped stocking them.


----------



## foxylady (27 Nov 2007)

Ciaraella said:


> Does anyone know if Sponge Jeans are available anywhere in the Dublin area? They used to available in several shops but haven't seen them in the last couple of years and desperate to find them!


 
Swamp in stephens green stock them and also motion picture.


----------

